# chiller iso@armaflex /chiller is (hc-500a)



## NBK (29. Juli 2008)

hi leutz,

nachdem die letzten tage uns ja nur alzu tropische temps bescherten, habe auch ich den zahn der hitze an meinem rechenknecht nagen spüren!

da ich in einer dachwohnung (sonnenseite) wohne kann man ja erahnen welche temps hier herrschen....

bei ca 28 grad im pc-zimmer musste mein "kleiner" hailea hc-500a doch schon ganz böse ackern... um des ganze mal deutlich darzustellen folgende daten:
qx9650 @4,275ghz 1,47vcore @cuplex xt-di poliert
asus maximus formula complete wakü (ek) nb-sb-spawa poliert
8gb corsair dominator @1089 5-5-5-15 v2,14
2x3870x2 @wakü (ek) poliert 918/1126
xfi-xtreme gamer
coolermaster real power 850w
coolermaster cosmos 
laing 1250
wasser im sys ca 8liter 

als mir des ganze zu dumm geworden ist das mein komp scho bei ca 20 grad die grätsche macht  war ich mal fix im baumarkt  (es gibt immer was zu tun ne) 
bilanz:
3x  1m armaflex schlauchummantelung 11/15          9 teuronen
2 rollen(je5m) 10meter klebeband    50mmx3mmx5000mm (bxhxt)   18 teuronen

as erstes habe ich meinen ext. ab mal isoliert ich habe alles überlappt um zwischenräume bzw freiräume zu vermeiden     fast eine rolle draufgegangen

als nächstes war der ab vom chiller dran   einige bilder der verschwommenen art zeigen den ab in nicht isoliertem zustand   mein hauptgedanke war  somit die betriebshitze des komps vom ab fernzuhalten

und zu guter letzt die schläuche auserhalb vom pc einige stellen mache ich morgen noch mit bindern fest

statt 20 grad hab ich ihn dadruch heute schonmal auf 15 grad gejagt doch dann aufgehört wegen zeitmangel und kondenswasser im pc 

evtl will ich mein mobo noch an einen kleinen single radi mit pumpe anschließen um den chiller zu entlasten


----------



## CiSaR (30. Juli 2008)

das find ich cool 
hauptsache das hält und dein pc ertrinkt nich im kondenswasser


----------



## Dr.House (30. Juli 2008)

Coole Sache mit dem Abdichten. Du hast aber auch geile Hardware drin.
Wie macht sich der Halea ? LAutstärke ? Welche Wassertemps hast du dabei eingestellet ?

Könntest du auch noch paar Fotos vom Inneren des Rechners machen  ?

Sabber wegen dem QX 9650 ? Willl auch .


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2008)

Du musst *dringend* besser abdichten - House sabbert


----------



## NBK (30. Juli 2008)

erstmal thx !!!
also bis jetzt macht sich der hailea verdammt gut    hab vorhin mal 12 grad eingestellt  ohne thema möglich doch da ich den innenraum net isoliert hab bin ich da dauernd mitm wischlappen durchgeflogen damit nirgends des kondensat tropft 
naja die lautstärke würde ich als extrem definieren    aber da ich in der großindustrie schaffe bin ich lärm gewöhnt und ich merke des wenn ich am pc sitze net mal wirklich ne 
bei den momentanen temps kann ich so ca 15-17 grad fahren  sonst hab ich kondenswasser aber es geht noch einiges mehr... zb wenn ich die kühler und die schläuche innen isolieren würde aber des nimmt mir dann ja die uv optik  und des is es mir atm net wert

so und wie gewünscht nochn paar bilder


----------



## NBK (31. Juli 2008)

update:

ich hab heute mal burnout tests gefahren wenn ich denn chiller vorkühlen lasse dann is 12-13 C° auch ohne thema drin selbst wenn der chiller zwischendrin seine 3min pause nach Sollwert  macht   weiter hab ich noch net getestet
bzw   heute nachtmittag im leerlauf also 4C°   da riegelt die steuerung ab!!  aber im notfall kann ma die ja aufmachen ne  subzero ich komme *hust hust*  iso bedarf besteht


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2008)

Cooles System 

Hast du den Chiller bei Aquatuning gekauft?


----------



## Oliver (1. August 2008)

Sieht zumindest danach aus. Habe heute den Chiller zum Testen bekommen. Test folgt in der PCGH Extreme 04/08 .


Dein Rechner sieht nicht übel aus, btw =D


----------



## NBK (1. August 2008)

jup is der von aquatuning   also bis jetzt hab ich es nicht bereut jedoch muss mal gesagt werden selfmade chiller wäre eigentlich die bessere option gewesen   da der hailea doch schwächen hat.... 
alias produktbeschreibung  laladida 790w kälteleistung    tja dann ziehen wa davon gleich mal 100w ab weil die kompressed-unit ca. 1cm abstand hat zum internen ab  und der durch die betriebsabwärme erstmal instand mitbeheizt wird   
wäre ja auch nich weiter schlimm wenn ich nen aquarium kühlen will bei tropischen 20°C  da wirkt sich des net so dramatisch aus aber bei pc cooling im einstelligen +/- bereich is des ein großer nachteil    also olli  da haste schonmal nen manko für die wertung ^^  
desweiteren sprechen meine erfahrungen dafür dass nen chiller mit grenzwertiger leistung ohne iso  mehr oder weniger nur nen besserer radi is ....    die wärme die auf die kühlelemente im pc wirken  meistens 30°C warme luft aufwärts ist nun mal die größte bremse! der chiller muss die schläuche und die ungenutzte kupfer/alu fläche mitkühlen da diese ihre gespeicherte kälte nur an die umgebungsluft ablassen (anstatt zu kühlen) 
also wenn chiller--- dann  nur voll iso  sonst ist jedes verschwendete watt kälteleistung bares geld


----------

